# maggots



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Any tips on keeping maggots alive. I have been putting them is a small fridge in my base ment but after only like a week the are all turning red. How long can you keep them before they start to turn. Also where can I get ahold of euro larva?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the maggots aren't staying cold enough. either your fridge is the problem, they are getting too warm when you use them or the bait shop is selling bad bait.usually I can keep mine for over a month, sometimes 3 or 4. no idea about the euro larva...what is it?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

A couple buddies got maggots from a mail-order company and they were turning red by the second day. Called the company and they said it's a bad year for maggots and they would replace them as soon as they got some good ones in. No problem with waxworms. Euro-larva are maggots with diffrent colors, arent they? I believe they are imported from England. Correct me if i'm wrong. I believe i read that in an old Fishing Facts mag, quite a while ago.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll have to check the temp setting on the fridge. I know I used to keep them for a while in the past. Yeah the euro larva are different colors. I have like a library of infisherman videos, and whenever they are ice fishing or panfishing they use them. If you haven't watched any the crappie and panfish tapes are very informative!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

devildog.. i only see euro larvae at 1 place so far.. and its in michigan in a town call brooklyn.. west of cabelas..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i still have somw in my frige now and they r still good they have been in their for over 3 weeks


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

:F I like my beer nice and cold so the maggots stay close to the beer and live for about 3 to 4 months


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

you can easily "paint" maggots with different dyes, we do this in Europe all the time. You guys probably know it.

Also, many ppl makes sandwiches out of maggots, like you put 3-4 all different color. This often works for tench (_tinca tinca_ if remember correctly).

I started my own mealworms farm, but I think they are not as good as maggots, but they are so easy to keep alive for months!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mandas has EuroLarva...


----------

